# Puterdudes Cranks and Blades



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dick (Puterdude) is a good friend and aquired an Airbrush recently. I sent him a picture of some blades and cranks we use on Erie. A package arrived today and I thought I would share it with you.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I enjoyed doing them for you Ron.The practice helps me get better at it.Now catch some big ens on them and save me a seat,lol.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

they look like fish catchers to me...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are beautiful. You guys are going to have a blast trying out all those colors!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gr8 looking paint job. what brand of paint did he use?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I use createx airbrush paint,it's waterbase, and krylon triple thick as a sealer.Soon I will be switching over to Enviro Tex as a sealer when I use up the Krylon.Learning as I go with plenty of appreciated help from Vince.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Those like great.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

NICE Puterdude!!! It's almost too bad walleye are just gonna get them all slimy and bit up. It's like they have no respect. 
Thanks for sharing the picture. Probably one of many packages to be opened by satisfied customers.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

:GPuterdude you did one hell of a job on those blade's. I'v done a few casting spoons with some holografic in them but they did not turn out as good as you'r blade's. Will createx work on led as well.If you don't mind me asking.


----------

